

Facebook’s Killer Feature: The Mutual Friends List - nickbilton
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/02/facebooks-killer-feature-the-mutual-friends-list/
The list of mutual friends that pops up when you visit someone’s Facebook page is underappreciated but immensely valuable in real-world interactions.
======
blahedo
Also useful for identifying actual real-life friends with semi-common names
that haven't posted a picture. :)

